# Hargreaves 2015



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished the Hargreaves with two sets of kids this year. 
Brothers Josh (13) and Devin (12). And Brothers Dyllon and Dalton (16 year old twins) 

Neither pair had any Gulf fishing experienc 
Friday with the forecast 2-3'. Decided to keep Josh and Devin in state waters .. We trolled the Mass & Pass .. Nonjoy .. We trolled out to a near shore wreck .. Stopped and tried for snapper .. The triggerscame right to the surface .. . we tried dutch bank numbers and several small wrecks / coops .. Nothing but hungry triggers! Pushed out to the I-10 bridge rubble .. Now we find the snapper (federal waters!). We did manage a few small knig .. And every chicken rig drop was another trigger! Even had a shark bite a trigger in 1/2 ! A light box but lots of tight lines .. We headed in.

Saturday .. We still had the 2-3 ' waves but I knew i had to get out beyond the triggers. We spent some time working on live bait .. We pulled the cigs around #1 and got two snake kings .. Mid day I figured Dalton & Dyllon had their sea legs so we pushed to the edge .Ran into a weed line and got a 3 lb dolphin . At the edge the water was a nice blue .. The live cigs got us a couple of almacos .. Scamp, and a red hind grouper .

The scamp took first place, and the red hind was the only grouper weighed in. 

Great time!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

good for you enjoyed the 1/2 trigger


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

What was the weight on the scamp? Just curious.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I believe his scamp was 5.0lbs.second was 4.4lbs


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> I believe his scamp was 5.0lbs.second was 4.4lbs


Nice one! It'll make for a couple fine meals along with the memories.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice, good for you.

They will remember this forever!!!


----------



## Simply Sweet (Jun 18, 2014)

WOW! Love the pictures!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job. I remember two of those boys at the scale.

Mind if I use those pictures on the Hargreaves site?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

swhiting said:


> Great job. I remember two of those boys at the scale.
> 
> Mind if I use those pictures on the Hargreaves site?


Go ahead ! The kids had a blast (and the not so subtle secret .. I may be the one having the best time!)


----------

